# I dislike my K-750



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I had been using a General Easy Rooter for 3 years as I got into drain work. It worked well for me and for the most part got the job done.

After learning the ropes a bit and being fortunate enough to start making some money, I bought a K-1500 sectional. I didn't feel I was a sectional guy but I figured I'd give it a shot. Great machine - does everything I've asked of it.

At this point I figured I'd retire the Easy Rooter and replace it with a K-750 that I found new for a great deal. This way I'd have a drum machine like I was used to as well as a sectional. Well, I gave the 750 a try yesterday for the first time... What a PITA, relatively speaking - I forgot how heavy the drums were - and on steep narrow basement stairs, with a too small landing at the bottom to navigate around...

Unless I'm missing something, I can't see any advantage of the 750 over the 1500. I believe I may have officially turned homosectional.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I bet you would like a Spartan 300. Small footprint & around 165lbs loaded with 107' of .55 magnum.


It doesn't get the tough ones but you already have a 1500 for that.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> I bet you would like a Spartan 300. Small footprint & around 165lbs loaded with 107' of .55 magnum.
> 
> 
> It doesn't get the tough ones but you already have a 1500 for that.


That's the problem, if the 300 doesn't do the "tough ones" then you gotta do it twice.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I love my k60 & k1500 mainly for outside n roofs.

Had a spartan 300 mod w/ pneumatic tires for inside. Tight, compact & clean. On the look out for another one.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> I bet you would like a Spartan 300. Small footprint & around 165lbs loaded with 107' of .55 magnum.
> 
> It doesn't get the tough ones but you already have a 1500 for that.


I'd have to hire somebody to help load it. That's to heavy for me.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I had a k 750 for awhile. was an ok machine. The problem is basements with any drum. They seem to make stairs to not allow heavy or wide objects to get down or up them:laughing:


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Thank god we dont have very many basements in Phoenix!!!!! I would be tired of my 750 also!!!!


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Heres something we do. We keep 50 ft in the drum all times. Then we have another 75ft in 25ft sections in a tire to load in the machine as needed. Makes the machine much lighter!


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

victoryplbaz said:


> Heres something we do. We keep 50 ft in the drum all times. Then we have another 75ft in 25ft sections in a tire to load in the machine as needed. Makes the machine much lighter!




Doing that is somewhat turning the drum in to a sectional :laughing:


That's how the former owner of my company did it for almost 40 years with his General Sr. & 3/4" innercore cable.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> That's the problem, if the 300 doesn't do the "tough ones" then you gotta do it twice.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> There are not many times where I have to pull out the 300 and move in the C. I can pretty much tell by the job conditions or past history.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I'd have to hire somebody to help load it. That's to heavy for me.




I have the optional 3rd assist wheel. Rest it on back of van, bend & lift with knees, in she rolls.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas. I doubt I'll be putting the 750 ahead of the 1500 for very many jobs.


----------

